# Oh No! Marc Boff joins the Bucks!



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Bucks announced today that Marc Boff had been hired as the team’s new head athletic trainer, Jon Horst had been hired as director of basketball operations and Dave Dean had been promoted to director of basketball administration.
> 
> Boff was the Chicago Bulls’ assistant athletic trainer for the past four seasons. Prior to that, he served as the strength coach and physical therapist for the New Orleans Hornets for two seasons. From 1994 to 2002, Boff worked for the Boston Celtics as assistant to the head athletic trainer.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.jsonline.com/bucks/archive/2008/05/13/boff-is-new-athletic-trainer.aspx


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I shall blame any spates of injury problems this year on this.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Why does it feel like the Bulls are a sinking ship, you got losses in the booth, coaches leaving, coaches avoiding to board, players getting ready to launch the life boats, etc.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Why does it feel like the Bulls are a sinking ship, you got losses in the booth, coaches leaving, coaches avoiding to board, players getting ready to launch the life boats, etc.


gee maybe because we are sinking


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Why does it feel like the Bulls are a sinking ship, you got losses in the booth, coaches leaving, coaches avoiding to board, players getting ready to launch the life boats, etc.


Boff is getting the head job, bound to happen after the number of years hw has been an assistant. And The Bucks have a habit of hiring former Bulls trainers. And it had to help to have a relationship with the new head coach.

Hammond fired nearly everyone involved in the day to day operations of the basketball side of things. I think only 4 people kept their jobs, an assistant coach, two scouts, and someone else.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I Blame Global Paxson Climate Change


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

chifaninca said:


> I Blame Global Paxson Climate Change


i still blame k4e


----------

